# ***OFFICIAL*** Conor McGregor vs. Dennis Siver Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Although Siver is a tough dude, McGregor will out strike him. Sure Siver has solid ground skills, but rarely uses them offensively. Look at his past fights and you'll see him use them defensively with other grapplers.

I see McGregor finishing him because they'll stay on their feet.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lol Dennis Siver...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Did Conor promise to stop this under 2 or 3 minutes?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Did Conor promise to stop this under 2 or 3 minutes?


Under 2 minutes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He wouldn't lie, would he.  Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If he actually follows up with that statement...geezus...that's taking bold to another realm.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wonder what the odds on under 2 minutes is gonna be.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wonder what the odds on under 2 minutes is gonna be.


I'll make a vBookie event later.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Connor gonna blitzkrieg Siver into oblivion.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldn't totally write off Siver... but this is how hype works i guess, Siver has done well against good strikers before.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> I wouldn't totally write off Siver... but this is how hype works i guess, Siver has done well against good strikers before.


He's not exactly a bum but he's not exactly a title contender either.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> If he actually follows up with that statement...geezus...that's taking bold to another realm.


So far, "Mystic Mac" has kept his word concerning his fight predictions.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I wouldn't totally write off Siver... but this is how hype works i guess, Siver has done well against good strikers before.


Who?

How long ago?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who?
> 
> How long ago?


He's never beaten a good striker. Every single good striker he's faced has finished him... Diego Nunes is the best fighter he has beaten.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cub Swanson for one, he was very much in that fight. Hung in tough with Pearson too. McGregor is reckless as fúck, it certainly would not surprise me is Siver caught him with something.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> McGregor is reckless as fúck, it certainly would not surprise me is Siver caught him with something.


That's actually indeed a threat. McGregor DOES get tagged in most of his fights as he takes risks. It's not that unlikely that one day he gets tagged hard.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah McGregor has striking which can be compared to Anderson's in that he doesn't put a lot of power into it but he hits to accurately in the right places that he can KO you, but unlike Anderson McGregor is extremely open to counter shots. I reckon Siver won't get the chance to capitalize but Aldo's reaction time Vs Mendes was insane.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah McGregor has striking which can be compared to Anderson's in that he doesn't put a lot of power into it but he hits to accurately in the right places that he can KO you, but unlike Anderson McGregor is extremely open to counter shots. I reckon Siver won't get the chance to capitalize but Aldo's reaction time Vs Mendes was insane.


I think he does hit with a lot of power. He's bigger and stronger then most in the division. Its his excellent technique that delivers the power, fluid outstanding striking, from years and years of boxing training.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I think he does hit with a lot of power. He's bigger and stronger then most in the division. Its his excellent technique that delivers the power, fluid outstanding striking, from years and years of boxing training.


Yeah like if you take Conor into a dog fight, put him in the clinch and have him trying to land strikes there or something, I don't see him being that strong. But as you worded well, it's his excellent technique that delivers the power.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie...gregor-beat-dennis-siver-under-2-minutes.html

As said.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah like if you take Conor into a dog fight, put him in the clinch and have him trying to land strikes there or something, I don't see him being that strong. But as you worded well, it's his excellent technique that delivers the power.


We might see him have a problem if he goes up a division, I think his power advantage might disappear then. No one comes to mind that is really that strong at FW


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> We might see him have a problem if he goes up a division, I think his power advantage might disappear then. No one comes to mind that is really that strong at FW


Mendes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The UFC just signed this guy.






I'll bet he can't beat Siver either.:laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mendes.


Meh, he is too short and limited. I would begrudgingly agree he has power, but his arms aint long enough to land anything


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah like if you take Conor into a dog fight, put him in the clinch and have him trying to land strikes there or something, I don't see him being that strong. But as you worded well, it's his excellent technique that delivers the power.


I dunno... his shots look pretty normal to me. 

Although he is really intelligent, the shots he was throwing at Poirier and Brandao looked rough, but were designed to get around Poirier upright "Ear Muffs" type guard... almost hitting behind the ear.

He also gets people to walk in on him, creating that head on collision adding power to his shots.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> The UFC just signed this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you sigbet it?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking forward to this. Conor's going to absolutely blitz him. It's going to be done inside the first round.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Was gonna make a new thread about this but has anyone seen or heard anything from Poirier since he lost?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Think he's still sat in the corner of a dark room crying.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Killz said:


> Was gonna make a new thread about this but has anyone seen or heard anything from Poirier since he lost?


He said that the loss really hurt and he was heart broken, basically took it like a man. He's moving up to Light weight because the weight cut is getting hard for him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This fight won't go to ground, Conor will counter Siver easily, drop him coming in.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/northern-ireland/30697032

Interesting to see McGregor and Parke getting some love on the BBC sport website. Good news for UK MMA fans.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So no answer from oldfan on the sigbet?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So no answer from oldfan on the sigbet?


HA! noway Jose. I'm not risking my beautiful sig on a nazi. that would be almost as dumb as betting it on Mcnugget. It could seriously impede my **** talking after the fight.

I did bet a million credits (my whole forum life savings) that he can't beat him under 2 minutes


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I honestly thought this was tonight....ha


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I honestly thought this was tonight....ha


Your post made me realise it isn't. **** sake.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> HA! noway Jose. I'm not risking my beautiful sig on a nazi. that would be almost as dumb as betting it on Mcnugget. It could seriously impede my **** talking after the fight.
> 
> I did bet a million credits (my whole forum life savings) that he can't beat him under 2 minutes


So you're POSITIVE that McGregor will lose and that it's "easy credits" but when the bet gets real, that house of cards falls quick


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So you're POSITIVE that McGregor will lose and that it's "easy credits" but when the bet gets real, that house of cards falls quick


It's true. A million credits is nothing compared to the risk of letting a nut like you make my sig. 

If he ever rises high enough to get a fight with frankie I'll take that sig bet. No risk there.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

oldfan said:


> It's true. A million credits is nothing compared to the risk of letting a nut like you make my sig.
> 
> If he ever rises high enough to get a fight with frankie I'll take that sig bet. No risk there.


Edgar and Siver are two very different beasts. I'm pretty sure Frankie beats McGregor 10/10 times (and I'm a fan of both) but Siver's only chance of beating Conor is a freak injury.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Edgar and Siver are two very different beasts. I'm pretty sure Frankie beats McGregor 10/10 times (and I'm a fan of both) but Siver's only chance of beating Conor is a freak injury.


Or to catch him early with a counter. Siver fades way too fast for me to ever feel comfortable betting on him, but within the first 2-3 minutes that man can crumble almost anyone in front of him. Still I think McGregor will finish this, just not within 2 minutes, I think he will in the first minute of the second round.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Edgar and Siver are two very different beasts. I'm pretty sure *Conor beats Frankie* 8/10 times (and I'm a fan of both) but Siver's only chance of beating Conor is a *by spinning back kick to the liver* of which he performs with the best technique of anyone in the UFC


Let me correct that for you.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Siver is a tough guy who people shouldn't be sleeping on. I hope he wins just because all those on the hype train will be devastated, but at the same time I want Conor to win because I like the thought of him Vs Aldo or Frankie. Either way this fight should end in exciting fashion


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see Conor outstriking him pretty easily as well.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's hard to see McGregor being able to deal with the wrestling of Frankie, but it'd still be an awesome fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Let me correct that for you.


Zo, since vhen have you been having zese.. fancies of yours? Since childhood, yes? Tell me about your childhood.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's hard to see McGregor being able to deal with the wrestling of Frankie, but it'd still be an awesome fight.


To be fair, we know very little about Connor's wrestling, but what little evidence we have suggests that he's quite good. Max Holloway isn't some schmuck off the street, Dennis Bermudez had a very hard time taking him down, and Connor did it easily with one busted leg.

But that really isn't much evidence to go on, and Frankie is a horse of a different colour.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a feeling this could be Dennis Siver's retirement fight. He's had a long and illustrious career. What better way to go out than on the end of a leprechaun smash.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn! I just realised this event is on Sunday! Sucks for us Europeans who gotsta work on Monday :-(


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I honestly think Aldo/Edgar/Mendes all have a chance to beat McGregor beyond the punchers chance.

Aldo because he's dynamic enough and Edgar/Mendes with wrestling (although they use very different styles).


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Siver is a good test for McGregor but Dennis has problems with aggressive strikers. Conor has a huge height and reach advantage. It seems obvious Conor will come out guns blazing and try to put Siver away early. Dennis could land some solid counters and make it interesting. Let's see if Siver can survive the onslaught...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Sports_Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > Edgar and Siver are two very different beasts. I'm pretty sure Frankie beats McGregor 10/10 times (and I'm a fan of both) but Siver's only chance of beating Conor is a freak injury.
> ...


Got any examples of Siver crumbling guys early on in fights?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Or to catch him early with a counter. Siver fades way too fast for me to ever feel comfortable betting on him, but within the first 2-3 minutes that man can crumble almost anyone in front of him. Still I think McGregor will finish this, just not within 2 minutes, I think he will in the first minute of the second round.


Siver has all of two stoppages in the first round in his ufc career. Both against guys not in the ufc anymore and ready for it, both by submission....so yeah.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “Everyone thinks I’ve already lost the fight. You can’t hype someone after four fights. In his last fight he has looked good, but the battle was only two minutes or so. For me he landed a fluke punch [against Dustin Poirier], because until then, the whole thing was even. And his fights before that were also nothing special. I’m not impressed at all.* He promised to beat me in two minutes, but he can stick that prediction in his ass. When I finish him on Sunday, I’ll laugh.* I can understand all that shit talking in front of the camera, but when he does it privately, behind the scenes, that proves to me* he is an asshole.*”


HIEL SIVER raise01:


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd like to see McGregor win. I didn't want to believe the hype at first, but I'm starting to warm up to the idea. I wouldn't say I'm a huge fan, but the guy has skills. Siver on the other hand is inconsistent and I don't think it would do much for the division if he did win.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

suspectchin said:


> I'd like to see McGregor win. I didn't want to believe the hype at first, but I'm starting to warm up to the idea. I wouldn't say I'm a huge fan, but the guy has skills. Siver on the other hand is inconsistent and I don't think it would do much for the division if he did win.


It would cause Dana to use his entire emergency stock of Diazepam suppositories in one go, so there's that.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

I laughed. I guess the aftermath would possibly make it worth it. :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

There is a very good chance this is over in the first round but i'm still pumped whenever Conor fights.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

:thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Every Conor fan after the Siver fight...


----------



## bene667 (Aug 9, 2009)

I was already wondering how long it would take for the first stupid Nazi-comments...and here we go... ("Heil Siver", "Blitzkrieg").
All Siver is asking for, is a little respect.

I hope he's gonna shock the MMA world by defeating this trash-talking Irish guy.
In my opinion McGregor is too strong though..let's see..

Regards from Germany! Can't wait for the fight


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I have 4.8 M creds on McGregor.

I'm not certain why people bet 13 M credits on Siver.

There could be plenty of butthurt and tears to go around, no matter what the outcome is.

:thumb02:


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

DonRifle said:


> Let me correct that for you.


Out of curiosity, I got to ask, if Conor did hypothetically lose this fight to Siver of all people.. Be honest with me, would you cry? I wouldn't judge you if you would. 

Still, picking McGregor by first round TKO.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Every Conor fan after the Siver fight...


:laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

suspectchin said:


> Be honest with me, would you cry? .


Lol, I would be pissed off the hype train had to stop. But fortunately my hopes and dreams aren't tied to whether he wins or loses. Mind you it would screw my accumulators!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd be gutted if McGregor lost but nothing even close to Anderson's loss.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He wouldn't beat Edgar...like ever. Not from what Ive seen anyway.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I reckon he'd have a fairly decent shot but my money would definitely be on the side of Edgar. McGregor would NEED to be able to fight forward while keeping distance, a bit like Weidman did with Machida, otherwise he'd have no chance. Edgar would have to respect his power very early.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

My prediction is that McGregor will put this miserable German (or is he russian?) out of his misery rather quickly. As much fun as it would deb to watch the hype train derailed, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Out of topic but does Dennis Siver dress EXACTLY as you'd imagine him to dress?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Out of topic but does Dennis Siver dress EXACTLY as you'd imagine him to dress?


He's mind it's held somewhere in the 90s.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He wouldn't beat Edgar...like ever. Not from what Ive seen anyway.


For some reason, though, I think Edgar would have Aldo's number at this point also. I could actually see McGragor upsetting Also, and then getting upset by Edgar. 

Just a hunch, but Edgar seems to be settling into this weight class better and better as time goes on.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd be gutted if McGregor lost but nothing even close to Anderson's loss.


This. And not as gutted as I was when Hardy got KO'd by Condit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> This. And not as gutted as I was when Hardy got KO'd by Condit.


That's one of my favorite KO's out there. :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Condit, whos that?

But seriously he's still top five in his wc IMO. Run that Woodly fight back and he's setting up shop and tattooing fighters right and left.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Out of topic but does Dennis Siver dress EXACTLY as you'd imagine him to dress?


It somehow looks like he took the jacket from his older and bigger brother.



Rauno said:


> That's one of my favorite KO's out there. :thumb02:


The mean thing is, it could have gone the other way around. Both threw a right cross - left hook combo at the same and both landed the left hook, Condit's just landed a bit better.
Also, this is why you should always pull back your hand to an actual guarding position after an attack. Had Hardy had his hand two inches higher, he probably would not have been KOed.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rauno said:


> That's one of my favorite KO's out there. :thumb02:


**** you!




:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

but seriously y'all, Should Siver get a title shot when he KO's Ireland's GOAT or is that just unimpressive middle of the pack shit?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> but seriously y'all, Should Siver get a title shot when he KO's Ireland's GOAT or is that just unimpressive middle of the pack shit?


Only if he knocks him out with a spinning back kick to the liver!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Only if he knocks him out with a spinning back kick to the liver!


And gold coins spit out of his mouth like a slot machine jackpot


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> For some reason, though, I think Edgar would have Aldo's number at this point also. I could actually see McGragor upsetting Also, and then getting upset by Edgar.
> 
> Just a hunch, but Edgar seems to be settling into this weight class better and better as time goes on.


Beating BJ Penn in recent years has a way of making guys look unbeatable.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Only if he knocks him out with a spinning back kick to the liver!





The Lone Wolf said:


> And gold coins spit out of his mouth like a slot machine jackpot


So, you think that just beating mcnuggets ass and knocking him out is not that impressive.... I agree


----------



## manic37 (Jan 19, 2015)

No offense to Siver but this is a complete mismatch, after McGregors last amazing performance he should be fighting a top three guy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Conor is starting to get rather annoying, he acts like he has accomplished what Jon Jones or Jose Aldo has, by beating Poirier, Holloway and Brandao. Even if he beats Siver in the first round, he hasn't done anywhere near what Aldo has done in his career. I enjoy watching him fight, but he heeds to eat some humble pie.

Edit: Now he says he's the best p4p fighter of all time. :laugh:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Did he really just call himself the greatest pound 4 pound fighter of all time? I get that it's his "law of attraction" type thing he has going on, but give me a break..


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I love how much they try to build up this gimme fight.

*turns off the TV*


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

has it started yet?


----------



## legking (Jun 15, 2007)

Someone got a working link? I haven't been able to find shit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick Diaz hates this fight, all kinds of spinning shit here.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

If this fight is even competitive it makes Conor look bad.

Edit: Ok looks like he is doing what he's supposed to.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Doubt this fight goes another round by the way it was ending.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Aldo wrecks this dude, last person Conor will put a shred of fear into is Aldo.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fight by McGregor, I was starting to like him til those post fight antics.

I'm not even close to an Aldo fan but I hope he kicks a hole through McGregor's head. That was just disrespectful.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Nice fight by McGregor, I was starting to like him til those post fight antics.
> 
> I'm not even close to an Aldo fan but I hope he kicks a hole through McGregor's head. That was just disrespectful.


What was so disrespectful? 

Anyway, i tuned in in the 3rd minute mark into the 1st and Conor was eating Dennis Siver. I can't wait to see the Conor-Aldo fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

not a good stoppage at all, I get that siver wasn't doing much but he was blocking most of those strikes


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I like McGregor but I think aldo crushes him. Atleast we know aldo will be motivated. Will be interesting to see what he brings


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> What was so disrespectful?
> 
> Anyway, i tuned in in the 3rd minute mark into the 1st and Conor was eating Dennis Siver. I can't wait to see the Conor-Aldo fight.


Connor jumped out of the cage after the fight and started screaming at Aldo who was sitting rinside. It was classless in my opinion.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Denis Siver over 2 rounds:










Conor has some balls and not gonna lie I wanna see Aldo destroy him lol.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, Siver is far from the dangerous dude he once was, specially out of his juices, but McGregor did what he was supposed to do in the situation and showed how much better he was by obliterating him without giving zero chance. 

I am pumped for this Aldo fight. Bring it on.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't wait for Aldo McGregor. So sick of Aldo fighting wrestler punchers. Now a southpaw striker. That's taking away a big weapon from Aldo.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I watched all the fights tonight besides this one...Yea, could've cared less. IMO Aldo destroys him. I would much rather see Frankie or Cub. I mean if he gets a shot after beating one ranked guy why can't Cub get a shot coming off a loss haha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Can't wait for Aldo McGregor. So sick of Aldo fighting wrestler punchers. Now a southpaw striker. That's taking away a big weapon from Aldo.


Not sure about that. Aldo received a lot of damage on his last Mendes fight exactly because he was understandably worried about the take down. Now he will face a stand up fighter and he will be able to do what he does best or to be himself the one thretening with take downs. 

It should be insane stand up war, but I don't see Aldo lacking no weapon for this fight.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Can't wait for Aldo to smash this guy, can't stand him. I never liked Aldo but I will be pulling for him for that fight, that's for sure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys (like Oldguy) who hate McGregor, any of you gained some respect for his skills?

You say he cant deal with wrestling, but he spent like 0.0001 seconds on the ground with Siver who's fairly decent on the ground. He reminded me of Anderson. The second he went down he flips out and tries to get back to his feet. Difficult to deal with the kind of "**** g.uard" guys.

Aldo / McGregor will be a cracker. McGregor beat Siver with every bit of hype bakced up. It should be awesome.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You guys (like Oldguy) who hate McGregor, any of you gained some respect for his skills?
> 
> You say he cant deal with wrestling, but he spent like 0.0001 seconds on the ground with Siver who's fairly decent on the ground. He reminded me of Anderson. The second he went down he flips out and tries to get back to his feet. Difficult to deal with the kind of "**** g.uard" guys.
> 
> Aldo / McGregor will be a cracker. McGregor beat Siver with every bit of hype bakced up. It should be awesome.


Siver is 36, off the juice, obviously out of his prime, and had a ridiculous reach disadvantage. The fact that it took Conor more than a round was rather unimpressive to me. Dude lost and was outstruck horribly by Ross Pearson who would have finished him if he had any KO power at all. Ross. Freakin. Pearson.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Siver is 36, off the juice, obviously out of his prime, and had a ridiculous reach disadvantage. The fact that it took Conor more than a round was rather unimpressive to me. Dude lost and was outstruck horribly by Ross Pearson who would have finished him if he had any KO power at all. Ross. Freakin. Pearson.


Lmao of course. I felt like the only one saying Siver wasnt good enough but it takes until AFTER the fight for people to agree. Good job man.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmao of course. I felt like the only one saying Siver wasnt good enough but it takes until AFTER the fight for people to agree. Good job man.


Where did I say Siver had any chance in this fight?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Oldguy, remember when I said EVERY other Conor anti-fan said Siver sucked and that he never had a chance in the first place? These are the guys I was talking about mate.

Typical. Dude effortlessly KOs someone at least top 20 and is "unimpressive".


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Oldguy, remember when I said EVERY other Conor anti-fan said Siver sucked and that he never had a chance in the first place? These are the guys I was talking about mate.
> 
> Typical. Dude effortlessly KOs someone at least top 20 and is "unimpressive".


Guillard KO'd Siver in 36 seconds. That was impressive. The way he talks about himself and the whole 2 minute thing, he wasn't very impressive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Guillard KO'd Siver in 36 seconds. That was impressive. The way he talks about himself and the whole 2 minute thing, he wasn't very impressive.


Muhammad Ali didnt KO everyone when he said he would, what an unimpressive swine.

By your logic, Jose Aldo decisioning Lamas was unimpressive because Danny Castillo did it in 9 minutes 15 seconds.

Danny Castillo > Jose Aldo???


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Siver is 36, off the juice, obviously out of his prime, and had a ridiculous reach disadvantage. The fact that it took Conor more than a round was rather unimpressive to me. Dude lost and was outstruck horribly by Ross Pearson who would have finished him if he had any KO power at all. Ross. Freakin. Pearson.


Jeeeeez Conor is gonna have a hard time convincing some people! He put an absolute beating on Siver and all you can say is it's because siver is a can and he should have finished him quicker?!

Yet everyone seemed to fall in love with Cub Swanson when he barely managed to beat Siver!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No Croke Park? Screw it, I join the f.uck Dana club!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was wondering why Aldo didn't go in the octagon after the announcer said he was about to, and Dana told the post fight show he was very superstitious about getting in there when not fighting.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Looked like Siver's entire gameplan was to not get finished as opposed to win the fight. That made it tougher for McGregor to land anything solid. Maybe if Siver had tried to win the fight McGregor would have finished him in less than 2 minutes.

McGregor is an offensive guy who actively tries to walk guys down and smash them. Aldo is more of a defensive fighter who waits and tries to capitalize on peoples mistakes. Aldo vs McGregor could be one of those unstoppable force versus immovable object fights, a la irresistable force paradox. 

Too bad Aldo wasn't mic'ed up when McGregor approached him post fight. I wouldn't be surprised if Aldo was giggling & it might've been nice to hear the sound of it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I was actually impressed with Conor to be honest. I thought he wasn't really trying that hard, was just enjoying the fight and did a lot of flash. I think he honestly could have finished it faster. I'm not even a huge Conor fan, but I thought he looked great and I thought he wasn't fighting at 100%.

I think Aldo has a tough fight ahead of him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor OBVIOUSLY wasnt trying, but I dont specifically think itd mean he'd do better if he was. McGregor _chasing_ a KO would be open to being KOed big time. I liked that his prediction fell through. Even though he was able to remain calm past it, against Aldo he might have forced it. Now, the goal is winning, not winning by ____.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Impressive win by Conor... Doesn't matter what the haters think, he's the real deal. I'm not a big fan of Conor nor do I know if he'll be the one to dethrone Aldo but to say he's not a legitimate threat is stupidity. 

He's very collected in his fights, he picks his shots and has power to back it all up. Aldo is another kind of beast and his speed is very hard to deal with. I think it'll be a great match and I'm looking forward to seeing how Conor performs in the biggest fight of his career.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Not sure about that. Aldo received a lot of damage on his last Mendes fight exactly because he was understandably worried about the take down. Now he will face a stand up fighter and he will be able to do what he does best or to be himself the one thretening with take downs.
> 
> It should be insane stand up war, but I don't see Aldo lacking no weapon for this fight.


Conor is a southpaw. Aldo's biggest weapon has been and will probably always be his outside low kick. Which is now going to the inside a much easier kick to check or ride. Also Aldo's favorite punch, that long almost shot put right hand, which he sets up with his left is going to be a lot harder to land due to having his lead stuffed by the southpaw. I'm not saying Aldo can't overcome these things and win but the only southpaw I can recall him fighting was Florian. Who was old, not a great striker and cutting way too much weight not to mention trying to wrestle. And Aldo's striking looked less than impressive against Florian a guy he should have destroyed. 

This is also the first guy significantly longer than Aldo that's been in there. I don't have any idea who is going to win, but I'm very happy that Aldo is fighting someone other than a wrestler puncher like Mendes or Edgar. We've seen he can smash on those guys. We can wait to see it again if he beats Conor.

Also I won't be shocked if Aldo tries to wrestle. Conor has shown to have some pretty insane power for a featherweight. Even Aldo hasn't starched guys like Conor has with his hands. So it might not be a bad idea to try and wrestle.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think his loose style made it seem like he wasn't trying. That's the way he fights. Shows pure confidence. Most are mechanical by nature. Only a few go with the flow and adapt as the fight progresses rather than having a set style; Anderson, LHW title holder, now Conor, and Cerrone to a lesser extent. Went to a bar where the Irish bartender offered free beer had Conor won within two minutes. :laugh:

It's gonna be a damn interesting title fight. A very loose unpredictable fighter vs a sniper.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Was that the "Real JG" Jorge Gurgel translating?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Was that the "Real JG" Jorge Gurgel translating?


Yah it looked like em...wondering the same thing. Finishing up the post conference right now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't watched the fight yet (but know the result obviously).

To be honest, I never saw this fight as a fight that would get some of the Haters on side. This was a fight he was SUPPOSED to win. An easy opponent that would get him the title shot the UFC want him to have.

If anything, the only thing you can take from this fight is that Conor can still perform under the pressure. I'd go as far to say as this fight was probably his toughest fight mentally as he was SUPPOSED to win.

WAR McGREGOR! Hope they do the title match in Ireland cos I'm 100% going to that if they do!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That straight left was a thing of beauty. He was landing it so clean, so accurately, and with so much snap. Siver was utterly outclassed. Conor jumping into the audience once he'd finished the fight was awesome too. Man I cannot wait for the Aldo fight. Keep doubting The Notorious, but he's taking that belt.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Siver is 36, off the juice, obviously out of his prime, and had a ridiculous reach disadvantage. The fact that it took Conor more than a round was rather unimpressive to me. Dude lost and was outstruck horribly by Ross Pearson who would have finished him if he had any KO power at all. Ross. Freakin. Pearson.


Well he also beat Dustin Poirer and Max Holloway so that's three ranked opponents, one on his way up, one at the top and one on the way down.

Edgar, Mendes, and Lamas all had title shots and Lentz, Swanson, Stephens, Bermudez and Oliveira all had shots at top guys to earn the shot over McGregor and they lost...badly.

if he loses to Aldo...so what we're just going to have rematches till a superfight with Pettis or Dillashaw because none else is coming up to challenge Aldo.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't wait for Conor to lose, he's just classless. Nice straight left though!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I've see Aldo wins fights and not look that happy.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> I haven't watched the fight yet (but know the result obviously).
> 
> To be honest, I never saw this fight as a fight that would get some of the Haters on side. This was a fight he was SUPPOSED to win. An easy opponent that would get him the title shot the UFC want him to have.
> 
> ...


I agree that McGregor was supposed to win, although Siver isn't in the "can" category quite yet, despite what the haters say. What is significant is the way in which Conor won and yet another display of his skill set. a little more emerges each fight to give both fans and detractors an opportunity to see what he really brings to the cage (despite his pre/post fight verbal acrobatics and posturing).

Aldo vs. McGregor will likely be an insane fight that will leave the McGregor doubters crying in their cups after the fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

kickstar said:


> :laugh::laugh:


Who was that short lady who ran over and got right in front of Aldo? You can see the top of her head in this photo. Even the lady next to her is like 'uhhh... go home'.

You're not stopping shit lady.

I also like how Conor grabbed onto the security guy and tapped him on the outside shoulder as he got down. He looks like he lost his cool and got out there.... but that was 100% calculated. Jose should send Conor a Christmas card this year after all the money he's going to make him.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

kickstar said:


> :laugh::laugh:


lol @ UFC & McGregor coming up with that since Aldo didn't want to enter the cage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Conor is a southpaw. Aldo's biggest weapon has been and will probably always be his outside low kick. Which is now going to the inside a much easier kick to check or ride. Also Aldo's favorite punch, that long almost shot put right hand, which he sets up with his left is going to be a lot harder to land due to having his lead stuffed by the southpaw. I'm not saying Aldo can't overcome these things and win but the only southpaw I can recall him fighting was Florian. Who was old, not a great striker and cutting way too much weight not to mention trying to wrestle. And Aldo's striking looked less than impressive against Florian a guy he should have destroyed.
> 
> This is also the first guy significantly longer than Aldo that's been in there. I don't have any idea who is going to win, but I'm very happy that Aldo is fighting someone other than a wrestler puncher like Mendes or Edgar. We've seen he can smash on those guys. We can wait to see it again if he beats Conor.
> 
> Also I won't be shocked if Aldo tries to wrestle. Conor has shown to have some pretty insane power for a featherweight. Even Aldo hasn't starched guys like Conor has with his hands. So it might not be a bad idea to try and wrestle.


Oh, OK. Nice assessment. My response was mostly focused on the "wrestler puncher" opponent you mentioned before and I didn't evaluate the "southpaw" factor. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Would any one else love to see Nick Diaz drop down to LW (win or lose against Anderson) for a one off against Conor McGregor? I'd pay good money to see that shit.

Conor's girlfriend looked terrified when he confronted Aldo.

In terms of the fight, Conors confidence is on another level and I've mentioned this before. He's studied the law of attraction and he LIVES by it. "For as he thinks in his heart, so is he." Proverbs 23:7. In his mind and heart he already is the champion, and he LIVES as if he is the champion - the only thing left now is the actual manifestation of the belt around his waist. His wit and charisma is Ali like, his confidence is unwavering, his skill and technique is world class and his fighting philosophy/mindset is above most other guys.

I can't wait for the Aldo fight and all of the build up towards it.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Conor is like a hyperactive child, i thought it was embarrassing when he jumped into the crowd. 

Aldo's response though :laugh:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I thought the fight would be a little more competitive than that!! Conor must have the Mike Tyson effect because nobody has ever shut down Siver like that. That was probably the most one sided beating I have seen in a long time. 

I know some of you are still butt hurt about Mcgregor getting the next shot but you can't deny that Aldo/mcgregor is the most intriguing match up right now. I don't want to see Frankie fight Aldo again nor do I want to see Mendes. 

Bring on Aldo! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> I thought the fight would be a little more competitive than that!! Conor must have the Mike Tyson effect *because nobody has ever shut down Siver like that.* That was probably the most one sided beating I have seen in a long time.
> 
> I know some of you are still butt hurt about Mcgregor getting the next shot but you can't deny that Aldo/mcgregor is the most intriguing match up right now. I don't want to see Frankie fight Aldo again nor do I want to see Mendes.
> 
> Bring on Aldo!


Half of Siver's loses were first round loses, Donald Cerrone, Melvin Guillard and Daniel Weichel all walked through him. I thought for a second that Conor was going to lose as Siver was landing with his hail mary shots but Conor has a good chin.

Not knocking Conor's shot...because he does actually deserves it now. Bur the FW division is now a five man division and Conor is the only one Aldo hasn't fought yet.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Half of Siver's loses were first round loses, Donald Cerrone, Melvin Guillard and Daniel Weichel all walked through him.....


All much bigger guys though known for their power. A weight class makes a big difference.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

what a revolting development.  I always cheer for Aldo's opponent ....but it would be too weird if Mcnugget is champ when Frankie beats his ass.


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Muhammad Ali didnt KO everyone when he said he would, what an unimpressive swine.
> 
> By your logic, Jose Aldo decisioning Lamas was unimpressive because Danny Castillo did it in 9 minutes 15 seconds.
> 
> Danny Castillo > Jose Aldo???


Do not ever compare possibly the greatest boxer of all time to an overhyped Irishman with a try hard sense of humor. One of the most ridiculous things I've read in my life.

I'm excited for Aldo and McGregor. Definitely will be rooting for Aldo this time around, but I'm just a "hater" I guess? :shrug: Conor fans are worse than the Fedor/Bisping/Shogun/Diaz fanboys.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Oax said:


> Do not ever compare possibly the greatest boxer of all time to an overhyped Irishman with a try hard sense of humor. One of the most ridiculous things I've read in my life.
> 
> I'm excited for Aldo and McGregor. Definitely will be rooting for Aldo this time around, but I'm just a "hater" I guess? :shrug: Conor fans are worse than the *Fedor/Bisping/Shogun/Diaz fanboys.*
> 
> ...



that just isn't true... There is nobody worse than Diaz fans


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd love for Conor to KO Aldo JUST to hear people say "Aldo was always overrated" haha.


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

Killz said:


> that just isn't true... There is nobody worse than Diaz fans


I myself am a big Fedor and Diaz fan, but I get irritated with people who label someone a "hater" simply because they don't like them. Maybe I don't like Conor because I find him abrasive, forced, and overhyped? Not because I'm a "hater". 

Conor fans are hilarious. Bisping fans on steroids.



:thumbsdown:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Oax said:


> I myself am a big Fedor and Diaz fan, but I get irritated with people who label someone a "hater" simply because they don't like them. Maybe I don't like Conor because I find him abrasive, forced, and overhyped? Not because I'm a "hater".
> 
> Conor fans are hilarious. Bisping fans on steroids.
> 
> ...


If someone says they think Conor is a dick, that's cool. I think Conor's a dick.

It's the people who are like "Max Holloway, Dustin Poirier and Dennis Siver are cans anyways. Conor sucks. He can't wrestle" or whatever.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dominance from Conor, basically walked Siver down until he got the kill shot, defended all takedown attempts.

I'm all for the title fight, it's a new match up, but that's purely because of Aldo, not lack of challengers. FW has always been quite deep and Aldo has simply cleaned it out, Conor has turned up at the right time and shouted loud enough.

Conor is on a 5 fight streak and is absolutely skilled but his UFC career so far is made up of guys that have never been near Aldo, and have lost to guys Aldo has beaten. He's shown he can handle the limelight, but as for handling Aldo? He's fought no one even close.

I think Conor can pose problems if he mixes it up more, he didn't show many new colors in the Siver fight which could be good or bad. Aldo is so sound on the feet and I've no doubt he can get Conor on the mat and bully him there.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Conors confidence is on another level and I've mentioned this before. He's studied the law of attraction and he LIVES by it. "For as he thinks in his heart, so is he." Proverbs 23:7. In his mind and heart he already is the champion, and he LIVES as if he is the champion - the only thing left now is the actual manifestation of the belt around his waist. His wit and charisma is Ali like, his confidence is unwavering, his skill and technique is world class and his fighting philosophy/mindset is above most other guys.


Hahaha the talk around Mcgregor is borderline homoerotic.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"Siver just punked Conor at the staredo...never mind Conor fixed it".


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

loci said:


> Hahaha the talk around Mcgregor is borderline homoerotic.


I'm not really a fan. He's got a gay hair cut, shit tattooes and is overly patriotic, but from an objective stand point it's clear to see what his qualities are. I didn't like Ali either, but I can't deny he had charisma. McGregor has charisma, is quick witted and has sound fighting philosophy and approaches the game with intelligence. Doesn't mean I'm a fan, but I respect those qualities.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Lol! I was in a rush to get to work and FF past this. Love it!


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm not really a fan. He's got a gay hair cut, shit tattooes and is overly patriotic, but from an objective stand point it's clear to see what his qualities are. I didn't like Ali either, but I can't deny he had charisma. McGregor has charisma, is quick witted and has sound fighting philosophy and approaches the game with intelligence. Doesn't mean I'm a fan, but I respect those qualities.


I hesitate to call what Conor has "charisma".
Dan Hardy has charisma. Chael Sonnen has charisma. 

Conor's a try hard. Maybe it's just me but I don't find him charismatic at all. I'd almost rather listen to Travis Browne than Conor.

Can't deny his talent though. He's a treat to watch. I do want to see him face one of the big three (Mendes, Edgar, Lamas) before getting a shot, but I guess there isn't another option at this point.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm not really a fan. He's got a gay hair cut, shit tattooes and is overly patriotic, but from an objective stand point it's clear to see what his qualities are. I didn't like Ali either, but I can't deny he had charisma. McGregor has charisma, is quick witted and has sound fighting philosophy and approaches the game with intelligence. Doesn't mean I'm a fan, but I respect those qualities.


What's gay about the haircut?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Rauno said:


> What's gay about the haircut?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He makes it work, not many could.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

That haircut does not work :happy02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Skrillex?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> He makes it work, not many could.


Ragnar makes it work










on Mcnugget it's kind of .....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Scarface ain't gon laugh when my boy Conor whoops that ass.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Who was that short lady who ran over and got right in front of Aldo? You can see the top of her head in this photo. Even the lady next to her is like 'uhhh... go home'.
> 
> You're not stopping shit lady.



Thought it was a kid.. i give her credit for trying though :laugh:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder if the UFC will use that as a marketing tool; joker vs the king. 

Vikings is tha bomb! He's got the whole Celtic tribal/Vikings look so he can pull it off. People forget, but Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell was one of the first who had that style. 

The more I looked at Siver the more he reminded me of a hybrid of a munchkin Kiebler elf. He actually landed several good shots, but it didn't seem to phase Conor at all. 

Now it's time to see what Conor is truly made of. I can't see this as an early finish unless one of their kicks land. It's going to be a very high paced fight with Aldo probably beginning to fade as usual in the championship rounds. Depending on how much damage on both sides it could be fight of the year.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well he looked like a good fighter but he didn't look like a fighter that would be a bad match up for Aldo or give Aldo a difficult match up.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Connor style reminds me of Nick Diaz, with maybe not as good boxing but more weapons


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

towwffc said:


>


That is probably the most pathetic thing I've seen since Jorge Riviera made those videos about Bisping being a dick. 

Some fighters have what it takes to bash other fighters and make them look silly. People like Bisping, Chael, Conor, The Diaz brothers etc etc. 

Aldo is a great fighter but his attempts at trying to show he has any kind of personality are laughable. I'd put him in the same category as Cain. Both champions. Both great fighters. Both have the personality of a potato.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Aldo has been seeming pretty awesome through all of this. He's been handling the situation great.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He did great laughing off Mcgregor and stuff but making posters and dressing like Henry VIII... makes himself look stupid.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Life B Ez said:


> Can't wait for Aldo McGregor. So sick of Aldo fighting wrestler punchers. Now a southpaw striker. That's taking away a big weapon from Aldo.


why dont we have posts like this , this forum sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This might be me just stereotyping but I genuinely don't think Aldo gives a sh*t about any of this. This is a man from Rio who legitimately has a huge friggin scar on his face from his childhood! To think any of this phases him is laughable.

It's clear that the UFC have asked him to do some promotional stuff and he himself sees this as a money making fight, I'm with Clyde though he's handled it just great so far.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> He did great laughing off Mcgregor and stuff but making posters and *dressing like Henry VIII... makes himself look stupid.*





















*You were saying...*


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

conor wore it better though


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao Sportsman.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BUUUUUUUUUURN. :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *You were saying...*


Yep, he looks like a bellend too.

:thumb02:


(That also appears to be for an add campaign, i.e, he isnt stood in a hotel room by himself).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally got the chance to watch the fight a few times. I have to admit that Conor looked very pretty. He has pretty kicks. 
I also noticed that his ass hit the ground 4 times in the first round. 4 times. Against Dennis Siver. He slipped and fell with one of his first pretty kicks then he let Dennis Siver put him down 3 times.

I can't help but think Aldo would capitalize on that a little more than a middle aged kickboxer did.

It's going to be an exciting fight. Aldo's brutal kicks vs Conors pretty ones. I predict that mcnugget won't be able to walk to the post fight presser


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I finally got the chance to watch the fight a few times. I have to admit that Conor looked very pretty. He has pretty kicks.
> I also noticed that his ass hit the ground 4 times in the first round. 4 times. Against Dennis Siver. He slipped and fell with one of his first pretty kicks then he let Dennis Siver put him down 3 times.
> 
> I can't help but think Aldo would capitalize on that a little more than a middle aged kickboxer did.
> ...


I defo wouldn't be afraid of Aldo's kicks. He isn't as focused on them anymore. He did good against Mendes with them but he's not the legkick machine he once was.

I also think Aldo would capitalize on the TDs, but they'd be scorers, not to keep him there.

I was impressed by how quick McGregor got back to his feet. Reminded me of how Anderson used to be. "Floor is hot" kind of strategy. Not sure he could use that with Mendes or Edgar though. Aldo, I reckon so.

Funny that Aldo is so amazing and fairly easily beat Edgar and has beat Mendes twice, yet I reckon Conor has a solid shot Vs him and not Edgar / Mendes. While I think people underrate McGregor's grappling, Edgar and Mendes are wrestling beasts and Aldo's counter wrestling is outstanding too. McGregor will likely never have the counter wrestling that Aldo has.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aldo wont need to take him down to begin with, Aldo can put him away striking, I dont even think it will be close.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

There are two basic aspects to standup, though—offensive and defensive. McGregor impressed me with both. He's incredibly difficult to hit. Not sure I've seen a solid shot land on him yet. Has anyone been able to land a hard kick on him? not those little knee jabs Siver was doing. 

This is truly what makes his offense so good. Not sure I see this same balance with Aldo, as i don't even think it's part of his strategy. His defense really is his excessive offense, which has served him well. I just don't think that works this time around on McGregor. Aldo is going to have to deal with the counter striking and brilliant elusiveness.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As someone mentioned already, Siver knock him out of his balance with a strong kick. Did not help him in the end, but it was a strong kick that landed.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> As someone mentioned already, Siver knock him out of his balance with a strong kick. Did not help him in the end, but it was a strong kick that landed.


If it's the one I'm thinking of, it wasn't really a landed kick, just feet getting tangled. If that's the best you can point to, it supports my basic point. Siver threw a ton of kicks and none worked. I'd like to see a gif of it if someone can find it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Calminian said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of, it wasn't really a landed kick, just feet getting tangled.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Conor straight left will be what beats Aldo. After he gets caught with a few solid kicks he'll stop circling, and BOOM! straight left down the middle. And unlike Mendez he'll follow up on that properly to finish the fight. Aldo lasts 2 rounds max!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I can understand if some people are optimistic about Conor and believe he can be competitive with Aldo and hopeful that he can win. But to actually believe that Conor is going to win sounds like insanity to me.

Dude hasn't fought one above average fighter yet. He's looked good, hell even great. He's clearly above average himself but to take him over a p4p great at this point is insanity.

Denis Siver was cherry picked for him the size difference was laughable and was meant to make Conor and his style look good. And he hasn't fought anyone who will take it to him or even challenge him like the elite of the division.

If you had to bet your life on the Aldo vs Mcgregor match, and you choose Conor you have to be either suicidal or delusional drinking to much of the kool-aid. I know the kid has confidence, charisma and above average ability. But everyone knows the reality of the situation and Aldo will be the favorite at the betting table .period.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

towwffc said:


> I can understand if some people are optimistic about Conor and believe he can be competitive with Aldo and hopeful that he can win. But to actually believe that Conor is going to win sounds like insanity to me.
> 
> Dude hasn't fought one above average fighter yet. He's looked good, hell even great. He's clearly above average himself but to take him over a p4p great at this point is insanity.
> 
> ...


Its hardly insanity. Your reasoning is flawed - just because Conor hasn't fought one of the top 3 guys, doesn't mean he can't wipe the floor with them like he has done so far. He knocks people out. Everyone who stays in the Octagon for long enough gets knocked out. 
Your only speculating that Conor won't win, I wouldn't want to bet my life purely on the fact Conor hasn't fought a wrestler. 
Sure the top 3 are a step up in competition, but I don't think theres a guy in the division that can take the kind of relentless punishment Conor gives out.

Aldos last fight against Mendez didn't show me that he can put away Conor, and not too many of his fights lately tell me he can put away anyone. Conor on the other hand would be a much better bet to finish Aldo. Conor has more of an array of kicks, he has better movement, and actively purses the knockout, not the decision victory. Maybe that would change after Aldo landed a few leg kicks, but I think Conor's better array of kicks will put Aldo on the backfoot early enough


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing flawed, wait until the betting line comes out. I'm right. I didn't say he can't or won't win. But to truly think he'll win at this point has to be based more on faith than on logic. In that case your logic would be flawed because no matter how good he looks there simply isn't enough evidence at this point to pick him over a p4p great. Hence he will be the underdog on the betting line. period.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

towwffc said:


> Nothing flawed, wait until the betting line comes out. I'm right. I didn't say he can't or won't win. But to truly think he'll win at this point has to be based more on faith than on logic. In that case your logic would be flawed because no matter how good he looks there simply isn't enough evidence at this point to pick him over a p4p great. Hence he will be the underdog on the betting line. period.


So his speed, skill and power is just faith is it?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> So his speed, skill and power is just faith is it?


No, assuming that he has the speed, skill and power to beat a p4p great world champion after beating Denis Siver is having a lot of faith in those abilities when they haven't yet been tested by anyone even near Aldo's caliber.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with liking the guy, rooting for him, and even believing in him, but he will be the underdog going into the fight for a reason. But he is far and away the best talker of the two and dare I say more popular?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

They used to call Anderson Silva a can crusher when he came to the UFC, thought he'd have no chance against a great like Rich Franklin, how did that work out?

You can't judge a fighters skillset primarily on the level of competition he's fought. Right, Conor hasn't fought a fighter on the level of Aldo in his career, had Anderson fought some one as good as Rich Franklin before that point? No But we got to see the magic of his skillset against lesser skilled opponents. With some guys, there is just some thing special about how they carry themselves in the octagon, regardless of the competition they have faced.

Anderson, Jones, Velasquez, Pettis.....Back when they were fighting lesser skilled opponents a lot of people recognised that they had sparks of greatness, and then there were the heavy doubters who were quick to jump on the "lol, Velasquez nearly got KO'd by Cheick Kongo, he's fought no one like Brock Lesnar and will get destroyed".

Observe the way Conor fights and the way he carries himself in the ring. His skillset is some thing special. He was teeing off on Denis Siver like Rocky Balboa tees on a frozen piece of meat in the chiller. He has a 94 percent KO rate and he's a featherweight. His confidence is unwavering. Unless you're a flat out hater, it's hard not to see that there's some thing special about the way this kid fights and carries himself inside the ring.

I'm not saying he has what it takes to beat Aldo, but to make claims saying "thinking Conor will beat Aldo is insanity" is just flat out stupid. How many people said the same thing about TJ Dilashaw schooling Barao?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm not saying he has what it takes to beat Aldo, but to make claims saying "thinking Conor will beat Aldo is insanity" is just flat out stupid. How many people said the same thing about TJ Dilashaw schooling Barao?


that's not what he's saying , what he's saying is that it's crazy to think that conor would just maul aldo even though he only beat average fighters while aldo is obviously proven , and i myself agree with him , that's completely logical .


----------



## saleen556 (Jul 26, 2011)

The funny part of this is Connor has looked great against much lesser competition. I seemed to recall everyone on the Uriah Hall bandwagon after he looked so GREAT on TUF against lesser competition. He was the next Anderson Silva for a bit. I think the guy is very talented and good for the UFC. However he is still unproven. Beating Siver has proven nothing. Only reason they aren't putting him in with Mendes is he could very well get beat.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

towwffc said:


> I can understand if some people are optimistic about Conor and believe he can be competitive with Aldo and hopeful that he can win. But to actually believe that Conor is going to win sounds like insanity to me.
> 
> Dude hasn't fought one above average fighter yet. He's looked good, hell even great. He's clearly above average himself but to take him over a p4p great at this point is insanity.
> 
> ...



It's insanity to think he can win? I think it's insanity to think he can't.... 

He dominated Holloway, dominated Brandao, dominated Poirier

Siver... the guy who is built like a tank and fought at lightweight is laughably smaller than Conor? Siver gave Cub Swanson the life long number 1 contender a really tough fight but looked totally out of his league with Mcgregor 

Aldo is not unbeatable, if you engage him in a pure stand up battle like Conor will... Aldo is suddenly out of his element and is there to be hit, we saw that against Mendes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> It's insanity to think he can win? I think it's insanity to think he can't....
> 
> He dominated Holloway, dominated Brandao, dominated Poirier
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? He cant win, not because its not possible but because its so improbable that it might as well be impossible..

Frankie Edgar fought at lightweight too, whats the point in bringing that up? The one and only reason they didn't fight in this WC is because it didn't exist....:confused05:

Are you saying that he didn't have a noticeable size and reach advantage on Silver? It played a role in the fight, if you dont want to admit that cool but it was still evident in the fight.

He's fighting in the lightweight reject division and you think its big that he beat three fighters who lets just be honest, none of them are ever going to see a title ever, none of them are established elite fighters, none of them are worth crap as a tool to evaluate McNuggets performances by other than to say he's better than them.

Conor is going to get his shit pushed in by Aldo and Ive seen absolutely nothing that would even make me question that outcome..

Are you talking about that fight that ended with Aldo finishing Chad or that fight where he just beat him convincingly?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

saleen556 said:


> The funny part of this is Connor has looked great against much lesser competition. I seemed to recall everyone on the Uriah Hall bandwagon after he looked so GREAT on TUF against lesser competition. He was the next Anderson Silva for a bit. I think the guy is very talented and good for the UFC. However he is still unproven. Beating Siver has proven nothing. Only reason they aren't putting him in with Mendes is he could very well get beat.


Sure Siver, Holloway, Brandao and Poirier have the skill set of the one trick pony amateurs trying out for TUF. Top ten guys in the world. Cans the lot of them!! :laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Sure Siver, Holloway, Brandao and Poirier have the skill set of the one trick pony amateurs trying out for TUF. Top ten guys in the world. Cans the lot of them!! :laugh:


At least you're starting to except the truth! :thumb02:

They may not be cans but if you are comparing them to Aldo.... Fuk yeah they're cans. Every one of the guys you're referencing has a lot of losses on record and maybe its time to realize this division is weak from the top five down.. horribly weak.

Also if Matt Wiman is your biggest win you should probably retire, Denis Silver is nobody anybody who's somebody shouldn't beat.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> At least you're starting to except the truth! :thumb02:
> 
> They may not be cans but if you are comparing them to Aldo.... Fuk yeah they're cans.


Starts to get a bit silly though doesn't it when the whole division is thought of as cans or at least poor enough fighters apart from Aldo and Edgar. Another loss for Swanson or Mendez they will suddenly be useless too, and not a test. 
The lack of respect some people have for good solid fighters surprises me. All the guys he has faced are very tough guys who can take a punch. They were all wiped out, and walked though. If thats not hugely impressive I really have no idea what would be. Maybe he needs to hit them with a Haduken and a few dragon punches before people will really believe. 

I'd say when Conor beats Aldo it will be more of the same. The argument will just be "Conor hasn't fought Spiderman or the Green Goblin yet, he's not proven" !!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> They used to call Anderson Silva a can crusher when he came to the UFC, thought he'd have no chance against a great like Rich Franklin, how did that work out?
> 
> You can't judge a fighters skillset primarily on the level of competition he's fought. Right, Conor hasn't fought a fighter on the level of Aldo in his career, had Anderson fought some one as good as Rich Franklin before that point? No But we got to see the magic of his skillset against lesser skilled opponents. With some guys, there is just some thing special about how they carry themselves in the octagon, regardless of the competition they have faced.
> 
> ...


Post of the thread right here.

+Rep from me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You could also say that McGregor right now looks more impressive than Anderson did after the Leben win.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> that's not what he's saying , what he's saying is that it's crazy to think that conor would just maul aldo even though he only beat average fighters while aldo is obviously proven , and i myself agree with him , that's completely logical .


No, that isn't what he'saying. In his own words:

"To think Conor has a chance at winning sounds like insanity to me".

Now that sounds like insanity to me.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You could also say that McGregor right now looks more impressive than Anderson did after the Leben win.


yeah but please dont say that


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Im fan of both guys.

But lets be real with Aldo. He is on decline. He looks like super human in WEC. But not so much in UFC.

Hominick - great performance by Aldo, but that last round? Oh jeez. Marks head almost exploded and he lacked killer instinct to finish it.

Kenny Florian - Not a total dominance and its was Kennys hail marry to do something with his career.

Chad Mendes I - Almost flawless from Aldo (except the cage grab)

Frankie Edgar - I advise everybody to rewatch this fight. One could even argue that Edgar won that.

Zombie - Ended with Injury, but domination all night from Aldo.

Lamas - Lamas did nothing, he lost that fight before he entered the cage.

Mendes II - There were moments were Chad outstuck Aldo and he had really hard time. 


Aldo just isnt super human from WEC beating everybody and KOing everybody. He is superb fighter, he is great to watch but nowhere near unbeatable.

I think Frankie Edgar will win rematch with Aldo if he get one. And I think Conor has a very solid chance to beat Aldo. 

I still have Aldo as favorite in McGregor fight. But something like 60/40. Not that I think Aldo will smoke Connor or vice versa.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The WEC actually knew how to book fights, the UFC has a habit of killing stars so they don't have to pay them.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> yeah but please dont say that


I felt that exact way while writing it haha.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> What are you talking about? He cant win, not because its not possible but because its so improbable that it might as well be impossible..
> 
> Frankie Edgar fought at lightweight too, whats the point in bringing that up? The one and only reason they didn't fight in this WC is because it didn't exist....:confused05:
> 
> ...



I have long since tired of debating with you... if you think it's "so improbable that it might as well be impossible" for Conor to beat Aldo then sureeee, ill let you keep thinking that.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I 100% understand the UFC's purpose behind booking the title fight... big money and a new contender... but he's leapfrogging a lot of very tough competition he hasn't had to face yet.

Would he beat them anyways? I'm not sure, but this now how it's playing out. 

Corner has unique striking offense but he was getting hit against Siver. He seems to have a sturdy chin on him, but I struggle to see him getting away with the same antics against Aldo. 

I just can't see Aldo getting sucked into Conor's fight...


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> No, that isn't what he'saying. In his own words:
> 
> "To think Conor has a chance at winning sounds like insanity to me".
> 
> Now that sounds like insanity to me.


The house always goes with reality and gives itself the best odds to win no matter the **** what. Aldo will be the fave and Conor will be the underdog on the betting line for a reason. PERIOD. That's reality.

:confused02: OK OK, Believing Conor will win is not insanity, but it certainly isn't 100% logical there is faith involved. 

Just admit you want the f****** guy to win really bad because you like him. That's all it is because no matter what you say the dude hasn't proven himself enough yet to make himself the favorite. It's just not gonna happen.

Jeez, it's like some people get so attached to a fighter he's like f****** santa clause it's so hard for them to even admit that the guy is the underdog and hasn't been tested.

Conor is good, and if he wins it will be freakin insane, but he will be the underdog. Don't let his charisma and talking ability fool you into thinking anything else. He's the underdog. Bet!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Saying Conor CAN'T win is wrong but really you CAN'T think he's the favourite either. Conor will reveal LOADS to us against Aldo, but we haven't seen enough of his skillset to really SEE what he troubles Aldo badly with. Good kicks, great left hand. That's essentially it. I hope like shit he wins but how could I possibly imagine a gameplan?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

towwffc said:


> The house always goes with reality and gives itself the best odds to win no matter the **** what. Aldo will be the fave and Conor will be the underdog on the betting line for a reason. PERIOD. That's reality.
> 
> :confused02: OK OK, Believing Conor will win is not insanity, but it certainly isn't 100% logical there is faith involved.
> 
> ...


I'm aware Conor will be the underdog and I've no clue who will win the fight, I'm leaning towards Aldo but I'm not sure. Some one being an underdog doesn't mean it's "insane" to think that they'll win. Cain Velasquez was also the underdog against Brock Lesnar. TJ Dilashaw was a MASSIVE underdog going up against Barao. It's all good looking at things on "paper" and in theory, but this sport can often shatter those safe predictions and theories all together.

I just hope we see a great fight between two elite strikers.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Aldo is a favorite just because he's been the champion for a while and all that. With that said, unless Conor's talk and actions have motivated him to step up his game, I see Aldo losing his belt. He's fighting a fast, big, very talented and highly motivated challenger. Conor is going to bring a lot of speed and power into this fight without thinking about the takedown, if Aldo is as complacent and if he fades quickly as he seems to do, I see Conor taking the fight.

This is a fight where if Aldo comes in ready, motivated, doesn't overlook Conor and gets in there and performs, he certainly can win. However, if he comes in how he has in his last couple of fights, Conor might eat him alive.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> he's leapfrogging a lot of very tough competition he hasn't had to face yet.


That's the only thing I don't like about it. It's the norm in the UFC now, unfortunately.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> This might be me just stereotyping but I genuinely don't think Aldo gives a sh*t about any of this. T*his is a man from Rio who legitimately has a huge friggin scar on his face from his childhood!* To think any of this phases him is laughable.
> 
> It's clear that the UFC have asked him to do some promotional stuff and he himself sees this as a money making fight, I'm with Clyde though he's handled it just great so far.


You make it sound like he got that huge scar fighting off dragons and hoodlums on the tough street of Rio. He got it when his sister rolled him into a firepit as a baby.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> Aldo is a favorite just because he's been the champion for a while and all that. With that said, unless Conor's talk and actions have motivated him to step up his game, I see Aldo losing his belt. He's fighting a fast, big, very talented and highly motivated challenger. Conor is going to bring a lot of speed and power into this fight without thinking about the takedown, if Aldo is as complacent and if he fades quickly as he seems to do, I see Conor taking the fight.
> 
> This is a fight where if Aldo comes in ready, motivated, doesn't overlook Conor and gets in there and performs, he certainly can win. However, if he comes in how he has in his last couple of fights, Conor might eat him alive.


I would tend to agree, but there's zero chance either guy comes in unprepared. 

I think anyone not suffering from complete bias will admit this is a hard fight to call, and many scenarios could take place. Conor has amazing quickness and reflexes, and Aldo amazing power and speed. Conor's dexterity and balance are also off the charts. No one has been able to lay a substantial glove on him just yet. Aldo on the other hand is very tough and durable and I can see him withstanding the initial onslaught and taking over later in the fight. 

Anyone one not intrigued by this is blinded by emotion. This is a great matchup.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> I have long since tired of debating with you... if you think it's "so improbable that it might as well be impossible" for Conor to beat Aldo then sureeee, ill let you keep thinking that.


because its only cool if you exaggerate right? 

I shouldn't be surprised that fans are so susceptible the UFC propaganda but I am.

CM is a talented fighter but he's not shown us anything special that would threaten Aldo, hell Siver put up a better fight than I thought he could. 

I just see nothing he dose better than Aldo other than the obvious, he can talk trash.

Because honestly the fighters he's beat are journeymen and beating up journeymen convincingly means you can beat Aldo? 

I guess he's the best fighter in the world even if he doesn't hold a tile, beat or even fight anyone who's fought for a tile. 

McGreger is the GOAT, I mean he hasn't been tested at all but thats ok he's still the best fighter in the world that hasn't fought any of the best fighters in his division...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> ...CM is a talented fighter but he's not shown us anything special that would threaten Aldo, hell Siver put up a better fight than I thought he could.
> 
> I just see nothing he dose better than Aldo other than the obvious, he can talk trash.


I think you're nuts if you don't see talent in McGregor. I'm surprised you're being swayed by all the Aldo fans, instead of thinking logically for yourself.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I think you're nuts if you don't see talent in McGregor. I'm surprised you're being swayed by all the Aldo fans, instead of thinking logically for yourself.


Ive never liked Aldo, I said McGregor is talented because he is but if anyone thinks we have seen him fight a real top fighter, ROFL.

He can beat up mid tier fighters and look good doing it.. And now he'll deconstruct Aldo? Umm no. 

Talk about bad MMA math.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Ive never liked Aldo,


You're practically worshiping the guy. I'd hate to see what "like" looks like. 



slapshot said:


> I said McGregor is talented because he is....


Here comes the double talk and backpedaling.......

I think Poirier is a top fighter, and anyone who thinks is not is an ignoramus. There are better fighters out there, but I've never seem him dominated like that, which tells us McGregor is a cut above the others he's fought, including Cub and Zombie. But I'm sure you don't think they are top fighters either. Oy!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Calminian said:


> You're practically worshiping the guy. I'd hate to see what "like" looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so because conor beat porier better than zombie and cub so he's better ? interesting


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> so because conor beat porier better than zombie and cub so he's better ? interesting


It's one of the many factors that promotions look at, yes. No MMAth is perfect, but it's an indicator. Even your view that he has to beat the #1 and #2 is not perfect. But you're crazy if you think beating guys like Poirier and Siver more impressively that anyone else means nothing.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> You're practically worshiping the guy. I'd hate to see what "like" looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Double talk? I didn't say he was talented? huh, well its right there in text for you to read.. In fact Ive said it more than once and Ive said it moths ago as well so I dont see where Im backpedaling at all, in truth Ive just seen enough of him now to not be as impressed as the fanboys.

Ive always stated he's a good fighter, probably before you! but he's not as good as he's being built up to be.



prospect said:


> so because conor beat porier better than zombie and cub so he's better ? interesting


Haven't you herd? Porier is the second best fighter in the UFC right behind Conor McGregor...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

fabricio beats fedor by submitting him in the first round , bigfoot destroys fedor more impressivly . yet fabricio is still better in my eyes at least ( he also beat bigfoot ) .

GSP beats dan hardy via decision , carlos condit knocks him out in the first round , yet GSP is still better in my eyes at least ( he also beat carlos  ) 

my drunk point is , the shit you're sayin makes no sense dawg


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> fabricio beats fedor by submitting him in the first round , bigfoot destroys fedor more impressivly . yet fabricio is still better in my eyes at least ( he also beat bigfoot ) .
> 
> GSP beats dan hardy via decision , carlos condit knocks him out in the first round , yet GSP is still better in my eyes at least ( he also beat carlos  )


You're just repeating the point I already made. Are you having trouble following? :confused02:



prospect said:


> my drunk point is...


If you're drunk, things are making much more sense.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> It's one of the many factors that promotions look at, yes. No MMAth is perfect, but it's an indicator. Even your view that he has to beat the #1 and #2 is not perfect. But you're crazy if you think beating guys like Poirier and Siver more impressively that anyone else means nothing.


Melvin Guillard beat Siver more impressively and thats a fact.

They should just leave the belt at his feet till he can make the cut to fight in that WC because obviously he may just kill Aldo in a fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> ...Haven't you herd? Porier is the second best fighter in the UFC right behind Conor McGregor...


No one is claiming that. But Poirier is a good fighter and a top FW. For some reason you can't admit this, because you'd then have to admit Connor has fought a top FW. Poirier has been in the with some of the best, yet never outclassed like at the hands of CM. This is good evidence as to just how good Connor is. Following?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Melvin Guillard beat Siver more impressively and thats a fact.


A fact that proves nothing. Guillard is a very large LW who was fighting a midsized FW. 

Man, do any of you guys follow MMA?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

did anyone here deny that conor or porier are good ?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> did anyone here deny that conor or porier are good ?


I think people are parsing their words a little too much but SS is claiming Connor has not fought a "top" FW. Are you also buying this nonsense?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

yes i am , unless a top fw means a good fw then no, but in my book a top fw is a guy in the level of aldo : chad,edgar,lamas,...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> yes i am , unless a top fw means a good fw then no, but in my book a top fw is a guy in the level of aldo : chad,edgar,lamas,...


Okay, but then by your own rule, what top FW fighters have they beat to make them top fighters. If they're it, and they haven't fought one another, then they're in the same boat as Conor.

Isn't it true that they've just beaten good fighters? Yet you believe they deserve titles shots. Why?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> did anyone here deny that conor or porier are good ?


No..

But the gap in talent between the elite and the good fighters at LW is rather vast. I have said its a weak division and still feel it is. 

FW has two of the best fighters of all time but that doesn't automatically mean its the division with the most depth, its not.



Calminian said:


> Okay, but then by your own rule, what top FW fighters have they beat to make them top fighters. If they're it, and they haven't fought one another, then they're in the same boat as Conor.
> 
> Isn't it true that they've just beaten good fighters? Yet you believe they deserve titles shots. Why?


So what your're saying is that Conor shouldn't be fighting Aldo at all, Joseph Duffy should be given that shot based on who he beat..


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Calminian said:


> Okay, but then by your own rule, what top FW fighters have they beat to make them top fighters. If they're it, and they haven't fought one another, then they're in the same boat as Conor.
> 
> Isn't it true that they've just beaten good fighters? Yet you believe they deserve titles shots. Why?


they dont have to fight one another, chad mendes beat guida and cub swanson and most importantly fought the third best pound for pound fighter in the world for 6 rounds , lamas beat hacran dias , swanson , kockh and bermudez also fought aldo for 5 rounds , and edgar is the former lightweight champion , also beat charles olivera and swanson . 

conor on the other hand beat a couple of good fighters


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> they dont have to fight one another, chad mendes beat guida and cub swanson


So then are guida and cub top FW's? Or are they just good fighters?



prospect said:


> and most importantly fought the third best pound for pound fighter in the world for 6 rounds , lamas beat hacran dias , swanson , kockh and bermudez also fought aldo for 5 rounds , and edgar is the former lightweight champion , also beat charles olivera and swanson .


so they fought good fighters, and lost to Aldo. That's your entire case. Wow. 

Boy are you guys backpedaling. First you said Conor doesn't deserve to fight Aldo because he hasn't fought Edgar, Mendez and Lamas. now you're saying he just hasn't beat enough good fighters. 

Okay, I get it. You don't like Conor. He's arrogant and obnoxious. But promoters have to overlook that stuff. They can't just get wrapped up in that kind of emotionalism.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

what the **** ! 
i never said conor doesn't deserve to fight for the title . 

you asked me if i agree if conor beat top fighters and i said no and explained my point of view .
i understand that the division is shit and that they can't risk making conor potentially lose to another fighter before fighting aldo , also as i said before he deserves the shot just as much as any of the other fighters who fought aldo before him BUT you cant explain this to me by telling me that porier siver and brandao are top fw .

i'm not gonna tell you who imo is a good fighter and a top fighter , i would much rather tell you that losing to a champion doesn't mean shit sometimes , chad mendes produced one of the best fights we ever seen in their second fight, but all you care about is that chad lost ... 

just because i am impressed by conor yet think he didn't fight a truly top featherweight doesn't mean i'm backpedaling . it means i have an actual opinion, not a fantasy


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Fight promotion needs to work like this... if people would have to always beat the best fighters Aldo would only fight Mendes and Frankie Edgar for the next 5 years.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> yes i am , unless a top fw means a good fw then no, but in my book a top fw is a guy in the level of aldo : chad,edgar,lamas,...


LOL. Power rankings at ESPN just came out. McGregor is now ranked above top FW (your words), Ricardo Lamas. 

Power Rankings: Featherweight

1 Jose Aldo 
2 Chad Mendes 
3 Frankie Edgar 
4 Patricio Freire 
5 Conor McGregor 
6 Ricardo Lamas

I take it you disagree with this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is why I wanted Conor to fight Edgar then challenge for the belt had he won. The way I see it, he'd have to face Edgar or Mendez sooner than later. Two things we have yet to see. How good is he off his back/tdd/grappling and stamina in championship rounds taking damage. Since his submission loss, I'd have to imagine he's worked on his jitz and knowing how wrestling centric the sport has become focused on this during training. Endurance can't quite be guaged unless one gets that experience. 

Either it's gonna somehow look easy or it'll be what I expected...a five round war. I've already said that I'll make my analysis closer to the fight. But one thing I'll say is this. Each new comer who had absolute belief in themselves already had an edge. With the combination of style match ups, talent, timing, luck and a concrete belief system...magic does happen. Matt fricken Serra of all people knew he had one thing going for him and that was his power in his hands so he went for broke. Of course GSP showed why he was the overall better fighter in the 2nd bout, but that showed what can transpire at any given moment. Then you have someone who could put most of it together and you have the upset that we saw two years ago in the mw division. Conor is somewhere in the middle. He's not a one hit wonder. If he can sustain the way he fights and forge on even if he loses down the road then what we are seeing is a new breed. Mendez most likely will not pose a challenge. He does not have the necessary range. Edgar and Aldo are the ones I want to see and it just happens we get to see him contend.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Calminian said:


> LOL. Power rankings at ESPN just came out. McGregor is now ranked above top FW (your words), Ricardo Lamas.
> 
> Power Rankings: Featherweight
> 
> ...


i just find it weird that when ricardo beats denis bermudez and conor beats the other denis, that he would jump past him . 

but it's cool the rankings say so, so i'm convinced ... conor is god in a suit


----------

